# Hyper Dog



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a 1 year old black lab that is extremely hyper. I have tried everything short of a shock collar. She has a great nose for birds she can cover a lot of ground but at times she is almost spastic. What is the best way to calm a dog down? My biggest fear is she is scared of me. When I get mad and yell at her she tucks her tail and either runs away or rolls over. I never had any problems with my male and he is a mutt. At age 1 he was miles ahead over her. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

They all mature differently. Just like people, they all mature at different rates.

It sounds like your lab is pretty submissive and may take a lot of gentle handling and praise. That's kinda how Bill the Chessy is too. If I get mad at him, he'll get right up next to me and sit and just wiggle his tail and try to make up for what he's done, whatever that might be.

Take her out and run her a lot. Wear the edge off of her a bit and see how that goes. Bill gets hyper at night and actually will, from time to time, pace around and pick up my hat and gloves to carry around. When he does that we go out for a session of work or play or just running.

Just keep working her and keep your temper in check (as hard as that may be :lol: ) She'll come around and begin to focus as she gets a little older. Just because she's one year old doesn't mean she is anything but still a puppy.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

What you're telling us is not enough information. Tell us exactly what she does that you don't like. An electric collar will make her worse if anything. Don't use it without knowledge.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Gonehuntin

First off she is always 100 mph. when she gets excited there is nothing I can do to stop here. But its not all the time sometimes usually when its just the 2 of us she will listen half the time. Usually her first flush and retrieve is ok and the second is usually great after that she just goes spastic she will run to far ahead and retrieves become sloppy she begins to play with the bird tossing it and pulling feathers out. Thats the hunting part.

Around the house she will constantly pull on my other male dog. Sometimes she will spin in circles and she always has a sock or shoe in her mouth. The one good thing is she never chewed any of them up but when you call her over to take it off of her she stays just out of reach and I have to take it off of her instead of her just giving it to me.

Well thats a start.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I know its probably me thats why I need advice. My older male was very easy to work with. Thats why I think I am having trouble with her they are like night and day.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Bill the Chessy gets a little ahead of himself when we hunt roosters too. He'll get his nose down or get going in a tree line and before long he's too far ahead. I been working with him and trying to keep my temper in check and I think he's coming around.
One habit he's got is that he likes to chase hens that flush and I don't shoot at. I yell STAY at him when they go up and he just watches them now. 
It's a process and I know it's easy to lose your temper, but it's still fun to take them and it will take time.

Best of luck,
Dan


----------

